# crested oriental roller?



## this_guy (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm wondering if oriental rollers sometimes come with a crest because I just acquired some oriental rollers and one of the almond cock has a crest.


----------



## willygog (Apr 22, 2014)

I just did a google on it, and yes apparently they do.. as do occasional birmingham roller, as well.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Could be from Inbreeding.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i have a few Birmingham rollers with crest and a slight collar and some interesting colors, I don't inbreed with other birds such as our homers, satinettes or capuchines and I have had this one family line since 2011 and just now getting the fancy to come out.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

What you are Talking about is Cross Breeding, NOT Inbreeding.
When a family of Birds gets closely Related you can and will get Crests, Chest Frills Ect. Feathering like that on an Oriental is most likely from you Blood Lines being very Close. Joe Rotundo was known for Inbreeding and he considered the Frills Ect. as a Good thing .


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

that's what I meant cross breeding  but yes I started out with three pairs in 2011 and just now from their young started to get the frill, crest, feather feet and even a slight collar.


----------

